

Report: In-Game Purchases To Blow Mobile Games Revenues Past $11 Billion By 2015 - gspyrou
http://techcrunch.com/2010/11/30/report-in-game-purchases-to-blow-mobile-games-revenues-past-11-billion-by-2015/

======
electromagnetic
No shit sherlock, Nexon has like a $600 million revenue from in-game purchases
and has none of the notoriety of a company like EA.

I wouldn't doubt a company like EA could get past the $11 billion in in-game
purchases alone if it deployed its systems like Zynga does. However, unless
they developed like Nexon where the games are still great games, I doubt EA
would be survivable.

